# Fly Fishing Noob - Addicted



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I admit it, I know nothing! Here's the problem. I was up in Michigan over the weekend and tied into several King Salmon after being shown how to fly fish. I am hooked. I will start practicing on smallmouth to finish out the fall and into next year before going back after the big boys. 

Can anyone give me the basic terminal tackle needed to fill a 6wt/7wt? This is all foreign to me, so I'm talking BASICS. Which lines go on the reel in what order? How long are my leaders/tippets, what lb test, and what size flies!?!? How long of a rod do I want as a starter?

Feels like there should be a fly fishing bible that I can read up on. This stuff is confusing compared to spooling a reel and tying something onto the end of it!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

You could stop in at a local fly shop, most are willing to help someone just starting out especially if you make at least a small purchase but youtube videos can really show you any and everything.
Not sure where your at but possibly a member here would be willing to take you fishing.
It's really not as complicated as it sometimes seems to new flyfishing.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Mad river outfitters will outfit you with the best selection on whatever price point your at, they have fly fishing videos on there YouTube page to that walks you through everything from setting up, tying your knots to casting. They are a great resource that we are very lucky to have here in the state.


----------



## Panfisher1 (Mar 17, 2019)

stonen12 said:


> Mad river outfitters will outfit you with the best selection on whatever price point your at, they have fly fishing videos on there YouTube page to that walks you through everything from setting up, tying your knots to casting. They are a great resource that we are very lucky to have here in the state.


Mad River Outfitters also has a series on YouTube that pretty well covers all you need to get started


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Being new you probably don't have a lot of muscle memory when it comes to casting. Learn how to cast with both your left and right arms.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Stop into Wildwood Anglers if you every are in the Toledo/Sylvania area. They can help you as well.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Practice, practice, practice.... Next thing is there is a pretty big curve when it comes to gear. Low end stuff is junk, but the mid range gear is very nice for the $$$. Then it goes crazy for status, name and shedding ounces. When I started I was chasing newer, lighter, faster, shiny gear. I then realized that last year's latest and greatest was good enough for me. Ask around on the forums and see what you can buy used. TFO rods are very nice for the money and have always been a great "bang for the buck". Steel head in the north east Ohio rivers is a party on wheels when conditions are right. There are a lot of great guys on here that will help. Try to find someone else that shares the madness. Prt of the fun is going to little shops and seeing what is out there.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

My suggestion is if you buy a Fly Combo from a "Big Box" outdoors store. Have that reel re-spooled with good quality fly line.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've been watching Mad River Outfitters during the rainy weekend...thanks for all the help guys. I'm going for a 6wt/7wt combo. 90% of my fishing will be for smallies on local central Ohio streams. I'm not going to be throwing 40' bonefish casts anytime soon, but would like to tackle some smaller flows. I will be checking in with my progress as this is all new to me. I should've never hooked a 40lb fish that goes airborne. It'll be the death of me!


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I got hooked also. I used to fly fish for gills and bass, but after going to the Kinzua Fly Fishing School over a weekend earlier this year, I just love to try for trout. Luckily, I'm just a quick hour away from Volant, PA and I do my practicing on Neshennock Creek. They also have a great fly shop where I'm learning how to tie also. The school was fun. Half day in class, half day on stream with guides. I caught 12-14 trout while being guided, but since only caught 6 on my own. Three in one day. It's really exactly how they say it is... an artful science! 

Also did the salmon run on the Pier Marquette. Nothing like hooking onto a 20 plus pound monster on a fly rod! I can't wait to see the new Joe Humphreys documentary.


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

cheezemm2 said:


> I admit it, I know nothing! Here's the problem. I was up in Michigan over the weekend and tied into several King Salmon after being shown how to fly fish. I am hooked. I will start practicing on smallmouth to finish out the fall and into next year before going back after the big boys.
> 
> This is all foreign to me, so I'm talking BASICS. Which lines go on the reel in what order? How long are my leaders/tippets, what lb test, and what size flies!?!? How long of a rod do I want as a starter?
> 
> Feels like there should be a fly fishing bible that I can read up on. This stuff is confusing compared to spooling a reel and tying something onto the end of it!


Welcome to the best method of fishing (IMHO)!! If you are still looking for help DM me.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

cheezemm2 said:


> .... I should've never hooked a 40lb fish that goes airborne. It'll be the death of me!


Well, you got the story telling part down already(40# salmon in MI) You are on your way. And you will be casting 40 feet by this time next year. 
Have fun with it all,
Rickerd


----------

